# Google Chrome for Mac Finally Arives



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

A stable beta of Google Chrome for Mac is finally available after a much anticipated wait. Enjoy.

I am blown away by the speed difference between this browser and FF. Thanks google, you're well on your way to world domination.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wonder how they can make it so much faster? It is for sure.


----------

